# can live sand go bad?



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

i had some live sand(extra) in a jug and i left it sit in the for about a month, never thought anything about it and then got a new 3 gallon tank and put it in their and put the live rock in their...but as i put the sand it, it smelt! horrible...haha. i knew that was a bad sign but kept going...is that bad. i let the tank run for a week now and put a yellowtail damsel in their and it didnt die but will my tank be able to balance out or will their be any repercussions?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3551


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

haha that was my girlfriends, i set the tank up for her.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This is getting confusing. I'd go with the link Mike posted. Thread closed.


----------

